# Amplificador Turco Quema Transistores



## DJ-AS (Feb 6, 2009)

Buenas, armé un amplificador turco y anda muy bien hasta que metí la pata y se volaron los transistores TIP142 y 147. Los saqué, revisé el TIP41C, los BC556 y los 2 diodos y están Ok.
No hay señales de resistencias quemadas ni nada estallado.
Repuse los TIP142 y 147 y cuando lo voy a probar, sin señal todo iba perfecto, pero cuando le doy señal el parlante oscila y no hay sonido.
Saco los TIP142 y 147 y valla sorpresa, abiertos de nuevo.
Que puede ser?
Dejo el diagrama.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 6, 2009)

DJ-AS dijo:
			
		

> Buenas, armé un amplificador turco y anda muy bien hasta que metí la pata y se volaron los transistores TIP142 y 147...


Podria ser un caso de fundamentalismo islamico. Pero para no hacer juicios apresurados, lo mejor seria que pongas una imagen del circuito en lugar del dibujo del PCB.


----------



## DJ-AS (Feb 6, 2009)

Jajajaja, interesante respuesta , aquí el diagrama.

Sorry che, evidentemente mi laburo me está quemando mal. Probé otro amplificador, y me hacía lo mismo, hasta que me dí cuenta que la Pc estaba colgada y tiraba esa onda de miercoles que hace oscilar al parlante.
Me quiero matar!
Gracias de todas maneras, sobre todo por la velocidad al contestar.


----------



## gaston sj (Feb 6, 2009)

y por que estaban abiertos los transistores? si la compu tiraba esa onda era que el amplificador funcionaba!jajja... por ahi hay que descansar! a mi cuando me pasan esas cosas (generalmente no encuentro el destornillador que use hace 5 segundos...) dejo todo hasta otro dia jajaja..saludos


----------



## JOHNPUJOL (Ago 22, 2016)

hola amigo como estas, mi consulta es si este amplificador me serviría par mover un parlante 12" solo con bajos, y de ser así si me puedes pasar el circuito para imprimir y armar el pcb, desde ya muchas gracias y un abrazo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 22, 2016)

Bienvenido !

En el Foro hay muchos amplificadores mucho mejores , comentados , con pcb , etc , etc , ademas que son mejores utilizando practicamente los mismos componentes . . . 

Te recomiendo que uses el Buscador !


----------



## JOHNPUJOL (Ago 22, 2016)

hola ok muchas gracias, me recomendarías alguno, desde ya muchas gracias un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 22, 2016)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-100w-darlington-80520/


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 22, 2016)

JOHNPUJOL dijo:


> hola amigo como estas, mi consulta es si este amplificador me serviría par mover un parlante 12" solo con bajos, y de ser así si me puedes pasar el circuito para imprimir y armar el pcb, desde ya muchas gracias y un abrazo



En el mensaje # 1 de este tema está el impreso espejado, pero como dijo Dosme tambien te recomiendo que busques un circuito confiable y ensayado aca en el foro, los hay por montones.


----------



## JOHNPUJOL (Ago 22, 2016)

gracias amigos por responder ya comencé a ver algunos pero e visto que son para usa con transformadores, tendré que ver si consigo como para hacer un trafo de 12 a 40 0 45 volts, lo necesito como para mi auto eso no lo dije antes pues


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 22, 2016)

Que potencia buscas que tenga el amplificador? Puedes conectar amplificadores en modo puente o paralelo para lograr mas potencia a partir de la alimentación de auto de 12VDC


----------



## JOHNPUJOL (Ago 22, 2016)

Ferchito dijo:


> Que potencia buscas que tenga el amplificador? Puedes conectar amplificadores en modo puente o paralelo para lograr mas potencia a partir de la alimentación de auto de 12VDC



y la verdad no se, tengo un boofer de 12 es para eso nada mas para bajos unicamente


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 22, 2016)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-carro-190w-rms-105780/


----------



## bombitas (Ago 31, 2018)

Hola amigos del foro. Muy interesante la pequeña discusion que se ha armado.Bien, solo queria decirles que en estos dias  he armado diferentes amplificadores de audio en varias configuraciones.Haber este amplficador ampliable  aun no.Pero,en cambio,me mantuve muy pero muy demasiado ocupado con uno conocido por aqui llamado el "turco" el cual me rompio la cabeza  porque al parecer no lo lograba hacer funcionar. Lo probe con los tip 142 y tip 147 con 32Vdc simetrica y  el resultado era un sonido bajisimo y distorsionado.Compre todos los componente ,lo reemplaze por equivalentes.Cambie transistores ,la fuente, el puente rectificador,lo cambie todo,  en fin hice mediciones ,agrege diodos ,cambie resitencia, ajuste la ganancia, no se que no hice y siempre el mismo resultado sonido bajo y distorsionado.
Deseche este y arme con los componentes mismos adquiridos otro (pense que el "turco" no me correspondia a que me fucionase) uno clase AB con tres transistores ,uno sencillo de 10w.Armado este el mismo resultado: sonido bajo y distorsionado.
Decidi  a la segura (dije yo) y me arme un amplificador  cuyo corazon es el TDA7294 armado este en toda la madrugada a la mañana el mismo resultado un sonido bajo y distorsionado.Sin saber el porque de este asunto ,estuve al borde de la frustracion.
Pero al fin de todo halle al responsable de esta falla en todos los "amplis" que arme.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 31, 2018)

¿ ?


----------



## pandacba (Ago 31, 2018)

Cual sería la pregunta, solo cuentas que tuviste problemas pero no has mostrado nada.
Si subieras algún esquema alguna idea y si subieras junto con el esquema lo que armaste sería mejor para evaluar el supuesto problema.
Ya que pueden ser varios, desde un mal esquema hasta errores de armado
Típico es la confusión con los pines de los transistores, por citar solo algún ejemplo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 31, 2018)

bombitas dijo:


> Pero al fin de todo halle al responsable de esta falla en todos los "amplis" que arme.


 
El parlante !


----------



## bombitas (Ago 31, 2018)

"Efectiviwonder".
Aquel altavoz de  subgraves . No lo conté como sospechoso.
Llegue a pensar  que todo los transistores  y el integrado TDA  eran falsos. Sospeche hasta de los cables (jejeje).

Aun no se que le paso al parlante. Pero contare que  tenia conectado el parlante  al amplificador encendido.En eso note  que en la tapa contra polvo habia como una pequeña abolladura.Es en ese instante que me di cuenta que el subwoofer también forma parte de la cadena de audio. Cogí el multitester y (parlante desconectado ) en  la escala de medir ohmnios me marcaba 32 ohm  cuando en el estiker esta escrito 8 ohm. Eso me pareció extraño.Pense que era el cable que tenia una gran impedancia .Lo medi directo y marcaba 11 ohm. Le puse otro cable y midio 9 ohm. Conecte de nuevo el subwooofer encendi el amplificador y seguia la distorsion y el sonido bajo.No se que paso pero me atrevi a sacar la tapa contra el polvo ,comenze a despegarlo y a mitad de ir sacandolo el parlante comenzo a sonar y reverberaba excelentemente.
Tal vez recibio un golpe .No lo se. No se de transductores. Solo se que tengo un amplificador estereo con TDA7265 a 18VDC fuente simple y otro monofonico para el subwoofer con TDA7294 a 32VDC simetrica.
P.D: Al TDA7265 lo arme en version puente a 35VDC fuente simple y tiene un buen sonido.Pero el TDA7294 lo supera. Todo esto esta en modo "reverendo desorden" pero sonando y funcional. Luego vere la forma de  encajarlo y asi subir una imagen de esto. Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 31, 2018)

bombitas dijo:


> "Efectiviwonder".
> Aquel altavoz de  subgraves . No lo conté como sospechoso.
> Llegue a pensar  que todo los transistores  y el integrado TDA  eran falsos. Sospeche hasta de los cables (jejeje).
> 
> ...


Una serie de eventos inentendibles y liberados a la magia de la electricidad..
En fin....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 1, 2018)

bombitas dijo:


> No se que paso pero me atrevi a sacar la tapa contra el polvo ,comenze a despegarlo y a mitad de ir sacandolo el parlante comenzo a sonar y reverberaba excelentemente.


 
Típico problema de corte del alambre de la bobina en esa zona , o falla de la soldadura entre alambre y colilla , o mal la colilla. Vuelve a revisar eso.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Típico problema de corte del alambre de la bobina en esa zona , o falla de la soldadura entre alambre y colilla , o mal la colilla. Vuelve a revisar eso.









*"Lo sospeche desde un principio"*​


----------



## bombitas (Feb 26, 2019)

Hola amigos del foro. Les cuento que  me arme el amplificador apodado el "turko".Con los darlington  tip142 y tip 147  trabajandolo con 35VDC simetrica.  Tira su potencia . Tenia una  consulta este ampli  lleva dos diodos  serie 1n4007 en serie .Esto para regular el bias (Pienso yo). Es posible cambiarlos por la serie 1n5407?
Sera???


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2019)

bombitas dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro. Les cuento que  me arme el amplificador apodado el "turko".Con los darlington  tip142 y tip 147  trabajandolo con 35VDC simetrica.  Tira su potencia . Tenia una  consulta este ampli  lleva dos diodos  serie 1n4007 en serie .Esto para regular el bias (Pienso yo). Es posible cambiarlos por la serie 1n5407?
> Sera???


*Sip*.
Esos diodos deben estar acoplados térmicamente al disipador, pero *aislados *electricamente.


----------



## bombitas (Feb 26, 2019)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta.Por poco y me perdí con la respuesta, mis conocimientos en electronica son empiricos. Buscare una guia para hacerlo.
Encontre esto Disipador de calor para diodos / Paso 4: Envuelva la banda de aluminio alrededor del diodo (como se muestra en la imagen), pero luego saque o desenrolle la hoja de tal manera que la forma del diodo permanece en ellos - askix.com
A eso te refieres?!
Complicado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 27, 2019)

Los diodos deben ir adheridos/apoyados contra el disipador para que detecten la temperatura de disipador, pero debes tener cuidado que *NO *tengan contacto eléctrico. Los diodos por si solos *NO* se calientan, pero deben censar la temperatura del disipador.
Un forma de lograr esto es apoyar los diodos contra el aluminio y colocar una pequeña cantidad de grasa siliconada que mejore la transmisión de calor.


----------



## bombitas (Mar 18, 2019)

Tenia la intencion de mejorar el circuito.Pero lo he dejado en stand by.Lo que pasa es que ese amplificador me duro un dia.Por que al siguiente ya  estaba arrojando voltaje continuo a la salida.


----------



## bombitas (Jul 16, 2019)

Hace un tiempo arme el amplificador "el turko":

Use los tip 142 y 147 uno por rama.No hice prueba de foco en serie.Lo unico que medi al enchufarlo a la  red electrica fue que no arrojase voltaje continuo a la salida.No lo hizo.Lo probe un dia,unas 5 horas.Al dia siguiente, quize probarlo medi la salida nuevamente y arrojaba unos 5VDC.Lo deje abandonado.
Hace un par de semanas quise retomar el asunto.Esta vez cambie los transistores de potencia por 2 FN1016 y por 2 FP 1016 (2 por rama).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2019)

¿ Que tiene que ver con éste hilo ?


----------



## bombitas (Jul 16, 2019)

Algo cambio.Al encender el circuito a la salida el voltaje DC bajo no llega a 1voltio. Conecto el parlante y el sonido no es fuerte como esperaba Suena como si tuviese los tip anteriores pero ahora uso 4 darlington.
Aunque no arroja voltaje a la salida al estar encendido si lo hace al desconectarlo.Algo de 6VDC. A que se debe esto.?
es normal?


----------



## jeferson2000 (Oct 13, 2019)

Que tal funciona este ampli con los fn1016 y fp1016? quiero armarlo a ver que pasa.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2019)

jeferson2000 dijo:


> Que tal funciona este ampli con los fn1016 y fp1016? quiero armarlo a ver que pasa.


Tómate la molestia/esfuerzo de publicar el datasheet de los transistores que mencionas


----------

